# Utah Crickets



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Seems like there are more than a few Ute fans that wanted to talk about BYU losing at UVA but, it's strangely quiet around here when the Beavs pull one out against the Utes.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

RE "Seems like there are more than a few Ute fans that wanted to talk about BYU losing at UVA but, it's strangely quiet around here when the Beavs pull one out against the Utes." 


And I see that cougarfans are wasting no time in playing the "holier than thou" card in anticipation for Saturdays game.




Saturday was agonizing. So be it. If I wasn't invested in a team and just watching the game, I would have thought it to be on of the most exciting games I've seen in a while.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Catherder said:


> And I see that cougarfans are wasting no time in playing the "holier than thou" card in anticipation for Saturdays game.


Really? I think you'll find that my longstanding issue here has been the Utes wanting to talk about the Cougars instead of the Utes. Ute fans have been pretty quiet since Saturday. Maybe it was because it was a bye week.

No one even starting a thread about the Utah/Oregon St. game just makes my point. It has nothing to do with "holier than thou," although the oldest reasons to hate cougars are still the best.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Dodger said:


> It has nothing to do with "holier than thou," :roll: although the oldest reasons to hate cougars are still the best. *You got that right, and cougarfans rarely disappoint*


Let rivalry week begin.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I think you missed the point. I was not swiping at the Utes, their loss on Saturday, or Ute fans in general. I was making a point relative to the forum and its levels of participation on particular topics. 

Utes want to talk about Cougars. Cougars want to talk about Cougars. Nobody wants to talk about the Utes.

I think we're in your heads.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Dodger said:


> I think you missed the point. I was not swiping at the Utes, their loss on Saturday, or Ute fans in general. I was making a point relative to the forum and its levels of participation on particular topics.
> 
> Utes want to talk about Cougars. Cougars want to talk about Cougars. Nobody wants to talk about the Utes.
> 
> I think we're in your heads.


Wait a second....you are saying that cougars talk about cougars and utes want to talk about cougars and YOU, a presumed cougar fan, bring up a thread to talk about the utes? Hmmm....what's wrong with this picture? Holier than thou...

....the reality is that neither BYU or Utah is worth talking about--both teams suck!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> Wait a second....you are saying that cougars talk about cougars and utes want to talk about cougars and YOU, a presumed cougar fan, bring up a thread to talk about the utes? Hmmm....what's wrong with this picture? Holier than thou...
> 
> ....the reality is that neither BYU or Utah is worth talking about--both teams suck!


No, that's exactly wrong. I don't want to talk about the Utes. I want to talk about why no one is talking about the Utes. There's a difference.

I could care less about the Utes, honestly. I just want to know why the Ute fans here only want to talk about the Cougars.

Wyo2utah, if you don't want to talk about either team, why are you here talking about them? You chimed in on the Taysom Hill thread and you're a Ute fan, seemingly with nothing to say about the Utes.

If you think that's holier than thou, you don't understand the question.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Forgive me Dodger. I haven't talked about the UTES because I have been elk hunting. It was a great game! Even with the 3 turnovers then the Utes still had a chances to win. This Saturday will be a great game and some BYU player will be dropping the F-bomb like last year. Beer will be spilled all over BYU players families. Bronco won't crack a smile. Taysom Hill will be injured for the season again and he will say that he hates the whole Utah University and all of its fans. Then on Sunday in Priesthood meeting then BYU fans will talk about how the got robbed. I will wear my Utes football tie and I will receive a lot of dirty looks.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ill chime in. The utes suck they lost and coyote sucks as a ute fan ha ha!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Haha ok whatever you say hillbilly. edit: you will probably whine and try to get me banned for the last part so I edited it.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I already bought you a lot of cheese with your wine because you can't find any big bucks on the extended archery hunt. The Utes might suck some years because they have been rebuilding and some how that makes me suck as a fan, but you suck at finding big bucks.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I like eatn my cheese and wine "fruit punch" with my deer tenderloins rubbed with olive oil and salt. Then seared on the grill for about 5 minutes a side and pasted with barbeque sause. I then set them aside in a tinfoil tent for another 8-10 minutes. 
Umm umm! 

It tasts a little better than eatn a boiled hot dog sitn in the rain rootn for a loosn ute team.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

o-||o-||o-||What a fun week! This should be a great one! It is crazy to look at the parity in the games. Of course, if I can cherry pick and throw out 2008 and 2011 :mrgreen::mrgreen: the margin of victory has been under three. Good luck guys, I am afraid that it will come down to special teams again....:-?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Here's a tip coyote 
If your going to watch your team loose you and your best buds don't have to eat a nasty hot dog

Try this recipe out and thank me later

http://www.thepauperedchef.com/2007/10/the-proper-way.html


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry I don't eat nasty hot dogs. If I eat a hot dog then I make a sonoran hot dog. I'm very good with BBQ and my wife is also a good cook. Thanks for caring for my well being.

https://www.google.com/search?q=son...gSyzYCgCA&ved=0CDsQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=937&dpr=1


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't seen the point spread yet or if they are going to use PAC12 officials but it they use the PAC12 officials then the Utes get a automatic extra 8 points.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Dodger said:


> No, that's exactly wrong. I don't want to talk about the Utes. I want to talk about why no one is talking about the Utes. There's a difference.
> 
> I could care less about the Utes, honestly. I just want to know why the Ute fans here only want to talk about the Cougars.
> 
> ...


Splittin' hairs ain't ya? You mention that the utes lose and then want to talk about the ute fans not talking about it....still seems you are talking about the utes to me! Also, to split more hairs, I said that neither team is "worth" talking about...I never said I didn't want to talk about them.

I still say your original post comes across as holier than thou!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I heard that since this is the last game for a few years then BYU and the Utes are leaving it up to the players to call their own penalties kind of like church basketball.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> I haven't seen the point spread yet or if they are going to use PAC12 officials but it they use the PAC12 officials then the Utes get a automatic extra 8 points.


-_O- Good one. (and true)

FWIW, the line I saw Sunday night was 7 points with the Y favored.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> Splittin' hairs ain't ya? You mention that the utes lose and then want to talk about the ute fans not talking about it....still seems you are talking about the utes to me! Also, to split more hairs, I said that neither team is "worth" talking about...I never said I didn't want to talk about them.
> 
> I still say your original post comes across as holier than thou!


Actually I came here originally looking for insight from the Ute faithful on why things went south for them during the game last week. But, it seems like even the Utes here always want to talk about the Cougars. I want to know why none of the Utes here want to talk about their Utes?

So far the only reason is from the unlikeliest of sources. CS thinks it's because he's been elk hunting, which is odd considering he's had time to post about BYU. But, then he never has been high on intellectually honest scale.

Utes find holy where they want and anywhere they can. If they didn't, they'd lose all of their reasons to be offended.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Dodger said:


> Actually I came here originally looking for insight from the Ute faithful on why things went south for them during the game last week. But, it seems like even the Utes here always want to talk about the Cougars. I want to know why none of the Utes here want to talk about their Utes?


If you wanted to know why things went south from a ute perspective, why didn't you just ask that? Instead, you put a snide remark about how the ute fans just remark about BYU....implying that a BYU fan wouldn't do that. The ironic/hypocritical thing is that you remarked that Utah lost in doing so...and now, you are saying you want to talk about the Utes?

FWIW, the Utes lost the game because they have a weak secondary that struggles stopping receivers 1 on 1 and they have an inexperienced QB who threw three very costly picks and made a bad read on a read-option play in OT (that being said, he had an excellent football game!)...all-in-all, they are much like BYU--a very mediocre D1 team.

I will be interested in who wins this Saturday for sure....but, the reality is that regardless of who wins, all it will mean is a little chest pumping from one side or the other. Neither team is really going to make any national noise!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

They both might make a little national noise along the way. It's early in the season but I think BYU made a little noise on the national level by beating Texas. Texas may turn out to be a lot worse than the #15 ranking they had pre-season, but still a little noise was made. Utah may knock off one of those PAC12 powerhouses and send some noise out. They may not be making any consistent noise at the end of the year on a national scale, but they might toot a tune or two every few games.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> If you wanted to know why things went south from a ute perspective, why didn't you just ask that? Instead, you put a snide remark about how the ute fans just remark about BYU....implying that a BYU fan wouldn't do that. The ironic/hypocritical thing is that you remarked that Utah lost in doing so...and now, you are saying you want to talk about the Utes?
> 
> FWIW, the Utes lost the game because they have a weak secondary that struggles stopping receivers 1 on 1 and they have an inexperienced QB who threw three very costly picks and made a bad read on a read-option play in OT (that being said, he had an excellent football game!)...all-in-all, they are much like BYU--a very mediocre D1 team.
> 
> I will be interested in who wins this Saturday for sure....but, the reality is that regardless of who wins, all it will mean is a little chest pumping from one side or the other. Neither team is really going to make any national noise!


It's not snide, it's the truth. It has been that way here for years. There has only been one Ute thread all season and it has cross-school appeal in Utah for the game with Utah State.

I came here looking for a Ute perspective and found none. My interests then changed into wanting to know why no one was talking about them. No one seems to have an answer for that. But, if you look at any of the four or so Cougar threads this season, there are plenty of Utes strewn throughout offering their insights into Cougar game play. Does that not strike you as odd?

There was no implication. I can't be called holy for what you inferred from what I said. There are vicious fans on both sides and I wouldn't be surprised if a Cougar here started a thread beating up the Utes for losing last Saturday. But no one did because the Cougars at least in general on this forum are interested in Cougar football, not Utah football. That's not to say that Cougars won't say anything in Ute threads. But, the few Ute threads there are always have much less participation than BYU threads do and many fewer Cougar commenters than BYU threads have Ute commenters. That's not holy. That's a demonstrable fact.

My interest in the Utes is no higher or lower than my pre-game interest in any other opponent. I look at the odds, how the opponent did the previous week, etc. That doesn't mean I'm interested in the Utes. I'm interested in the opponent, though I will admit being in-state it is a unique opponent. That's why I came here for insight from last week's game. I wouldn't have posted anything even if there was a thread about the game last week. But, I probably would have read it to find where the weak point was in the Ute's game, according to Ute fans.

I did point out the Utes lost. I also pointed out it was a bye week for BYU so the Utes around here had nothing to talk about. My contention is that because BYU wasn't playing, the Utes had nothing to say since none of them want to talk about their own team, or even complain when they lose. It's the same as last year and the year before, and the year before, and the year before, etc. It's not irony. It's not hypocritical. It's crickets.

Look up my posting history. If anything, I've called for a civil rivalry. I've also pointed out that the Utes at least on this forum only talk about the Cougars. It's accurate. That's what happens. Whether you love to hate the Cougars more than you love your Utes or you just aren't as interested in Utah football, the effect is the same. Ute fans in this forum have had more to say about the Cougars than they ever have to say about their own team.

You're right, at this point it is all about chest thumping. On the grand scale, the game doesn't mean much to either team really.

But here's to the Utes going South and going south again this week.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> So far the only reason is from the unlikeliest of sources. CS thinks it's because he's been elk hunting, which is odd considering he's had time to post about BYU. But, then he never has been high on intellectually honest scale.


Dodger you must not realized that the elk hunt started last Saturday. So you would rather just call me a liar.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Dodger, Loyal Ute fan here. You might also note, that while I love taking pokes at BYU, I haven't done so in the previous threads...at least this year. 

I've had better things to do lately than re hash games that frustrate me to no end. Paint the house, work, fix cars. But I have kept a loose eye on the threads. Please don't lump me into the same category as CS. We all know his tactics, and quite frankly I am surprised that so many of you keep playing to them. 

As for my quick analysis, the game vs OSU was a heartbreaker. Despite an awful performance by the secondary, and mediocre play by the D line and backers, we had a shot to win it. It was an important game that will prove to be a difference maker when December rolls around. I said it a couple weeks ago when we beat Utah state. The secondary is suspect. That was proven last Saturday. I must say, I think the game coming up will be much more interesting than it would have been had Utah won their last game.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Ill chime in. The utes suck they lost and coyote sucks as a ute fan ha ha!


What swbuckmaster, chirp, chirp, chirp, chirp. I'm sorry I can't hear you. Looks like BYU sucks the 4th year in a row.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I didn't watch the game. Lol I have a life and I also needed to wash my hair

Sounds like your boiled hot dogs tasted extra sweet.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I thought you were almost bald. haha I have never boiled hot dogs, but yesterday I had chicken wings with habanero sauce with mango, little smokies, little pulled pork sandwiches, corn etc.

You probably eat goat dogs.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I am bald what's left gets cut extra short. Thats the part of the joke that went over your head I guess. I don't have to spend lots of time doing my hair. 

By the way your mom tells me you eat lots of hot dogs.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Your mom says you spend a little to much time on the mountain with your goats. I told her TMI


----------

